# An JSF-Komponente vom Quellcode aus herankommen (JSF 1.2)



## JanHH (20. Apr 2010)

Hallo,

ich müsste eine JSF-Komponente (einen rich:tree) vom java-Quellcode aus ansprechen. Wie komme ich an die ran? Bisher bin ich so weit:

```
FacesContext fc=FacesContext.getCurrentInstance();
UIViewRoot viewRoot=fc.getViewRoot();
myTree=viewRoot.findComponent("<tree-id>"));
```
Mir ist nur unklar, was ich als Parameter bei "findComponent" angeben muss. Die id, die dem Ding in der xhtml-Seite (facelets) zugewiesen wird, tuts jedenfalls nicht. Kann jemand helfen?

Oder liege ich falsch und man macht das eigentlich ganz anders?

Gruß+Danke
Jan


----------



## Prismapanda (20. Apr 2010)

Dafür gibt es doch die Bindings.

<rich:tree binding="#{bean.treeBinding}"...>....</rich:tree>


```
private HtmlTree treeBinding;

public void setTreeBinding(HtmlTree tree) {
...
}

....
```

Oder suchst du was anderes?


----------



## JanHH (20. Apr 2010)

Nee, kann sein dass es das tut. Kannte ich gar nicht . Sowas.. aber hab nun festgestellt, dass man mit "myTree=viewRoot.findComponent("meineForm:meineComponent"));" an das gewünschte Resultat kommt.


----------

